# 10 year old gone, newbie arrived.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, I traded off my old (2007) 92, for a NIB M9A1. Not like I really expect it to shoot much different, but will take it to the range in the morning, and run about 100 or so rounds through it. I always wanted the M9, and my FFL guy gave me what I wanted for my old 92, so I bought this.

Two of my Beretta pistols I will take to my grave are my Model 84 & Model 85....they are just too expensive to replace!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd like to shoot that'un! range report? :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, tomorrow evening. :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, took the G19 & the M9A1 to the range this morning, first time shooting the new Beretta....it shoots well. I was practicing drawing, shooting two rounds fairly quick, then reholstering. These two shoot differently in my hands, but the results are about the same. The new Beretta and my not very old G19 shoot well, and always make me feel good when I leave the range! :smt033


----------

